# If I take my pigeon to a wildlife rescue center, will they kill her if...



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I have visited this forum a few times due to my interest in pigeons. I live in San Jose, California if anyone can please help!

I am a 20 year old college student who likes feeding pigeons by campus. Well, two weeks ago I found around half-a-dozen pigeons murdered  Then this Friday I went there again and saw one more killed. Then I found this little fella who this is about, Calina. She was really skinny and looked very frightened. I went to give her food, but she tried dragging herself away. Despite noticing that someone had already tried fixing her leg with plastic wrap or something, I realized she was in really bad condition so I grabbed her and took her home to my apt. near campus. It was too late that day, but the next day I bought her a spacious cage with a deep water dish and plenty of toys as well as a perch if she ever needs it later on. 

She still hardly walks, but she has started to try much more today, although when she tries, she hobbles.  She is now well fed/hydrated and much calmer than when I found her. She responds to her name, sometimes chirps when I put food down for her, plays with a toy I bought her, and isn't scared when I pet her anymore. She also doesn't try biting me, and is sooo sweet and cute. 

My problem is that I haven't been able to find a vet who will treat her yet, as she is classified as a "pest."  Hopefully by the end of tomorrow someone will be able to help her.

I keep reading about wildlife rescue centers, however, on a couple of the websites it says that they will kill an animal if it can't survive in the wild after treatment...I don't want them to kill Calina! She is SO smart, strong, and brave. When I found her, it appears that she has had a broken wing and broken leg for a while. I am in college, but I can definitely afford her (I would get her vaccines if necessary), and even if she couldn't fly I would still take her out on walks and to visit her flock. I would play with her, pet her, and make her good food.

This pigeon has such a great disposition, and I'm not sure how patient these places are...I just feel like crying when I see how much she trusts me when she is in this helpless position because of a human 

If anyone can offer me any advice, I would really appreciate it! 

Thank you so much! 

PS: I hope this isn't against the rules, but if you can help her I can pay.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi i l c,



Can you post some images of the Pigeon?

And, of their poops? ( good, close up, in focus images...)


Have you critically examined their Legs to see if there is any swelling or injury?


You can gently feel with your finger tip pads, the entire length of each Leg...noting the Joints, and comparing the two Legs also for determning if any areas are swollen...



Phil
Lv


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Phil, Thank you so much for your quick response: Sorry I have to edit this again...the images were far too large. 

Here is a link:
http://profile.imageshack.us/user/serenecelene?n=y

Thank you so much!!!







[/URL]







[/URL]


















PS: Sorry it has taken so long to get these photos up. Please note that the seeds are not part of the poop -- I accidentally scooped them up with it. 
Thank you for your patience and help! 

ps: The seeds are not from the poop. I just accidentally scooped them up with it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Uhhhhh...see if you can scale down the images.

As it is, they are the size of a Bed Sheet, and require tedious side and vertical scrolling to see abstractions of...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi i l c,




Okeydoke...images are much more practical now to see.


What is the history of the Legs or Leg as you recall from your time of having the Pigeon?


How did you find this Pigeon?



Are the Urates ( which normally are a White paste, occuring on the top of the fecal matter proper) 'yellow-ish'? Or are they 'White'?



Phil
Lv


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Phil, 

Again, Thank you for helping:

The leg has been the same as when I found the pigeon this Friday. The only difference I have noticed is that Calina has been trying to stand up and move around today -- which she only did once yesterday. I think she is using her hurt wing to try and support her, but I haven't been quick enough to see what her hurt leg is doing. 

I found the pigeon on a very hot day when I went to feed the pigeons. I turned around and saw this one just sitting there looking very scared and hiding in the shade of a small tree. I approached her to give her food, when I noticed she was shaking in fear. She tried escaping, but couldn't (she was dragging both her wing and leg), and she looked very malnurished...So I picked her up and brought her home. She was by the road where around 100 pigeons gather and ppl feed them. 

The urates appear a very light yellow (almost beige). My camera makes them look darker than they are. I should add that her poops look a bit firmer now than yesterday and the day before when they were rather runny. I don't know if that means anything.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. First off...stop feeding the pigeons in the location you have been feeding them. Secondly, contact an animal care/control or humane society next time you ever find abused/murdered pigeons and make them come out and file a report.

Next...there are certainly vets up here who will treat pigeons. A decent avian vet in Castro Valley, too. So, there are avian vets not too far away who can help. You will have to pay, but...that's the way things are.

Finally...please DON'T take her to a wildlife rescue center. If you wish, call and ask their policy on treating and releasing pigeons. The most 'famous' place up here....Wildcare...has a horrendous and draconian policy on releasing. They kill every pigeon which they do not feel has a "110% chance" (their words, not mine) of survival. Thus, a pigeon which may recover yet have a limp, or a drooping wing (even though they CAN walk and fly)....will never leave there alive.

Reprehensible, really.

So...the avian vet is the ticket. You have done well so far...very well...she has strength back. But she likely needs the leg treated and set and probably has some secondary or primary infections to boot, which need meds.

The place in Castro Valley, or Montclair Animal Hospital in Oakland, or Bay Area Bird Hospital here in SF, or Dr. Mark Restani in Daly City are all good choices if there's really not someone down there. Holly St. Veterinary Hospital in San Carlos used to have an amazing avian vet, but she moved to Seattle and I dunno if they treat birds there anymore but it's worth a call, too. To any vet, just specify that she is your bird and is to be treated like any other avian patient. As long as you pay....avian vets shouldn't have an issue with her being a pigeon.

Really, do stay away from wildcare facilities in this instance. If you can pay, you can find a vet. if you need help w/ transport, PM me. I am in SF but I would be willing to help taxi an injured pidge and her human (!)

If after treatment her recovery makes her unreleasable, you have a few options; one being, as you mentioned, keeping her as a companion...another being to find her a loft or aviary situation somewhere.

Can she put any weight on the leg at all ? Its orientation (the leg) really suggests to me she needs an exam and a splint...maybe an x-ray as well....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Details on the Wing injury?


Can you feel along the Bones between finger tip pads, noting the Joints, and see if there is a Broken Bone or swelling anywhere?


Any broken skin, blood, abrasions?


If you help her stand, so she feels secure...does one Wing 'droop' down?



Maybe a few images showing her some more, from the side, from on front...her Face...the other Leg/Foot in close up ( for comparison).


Is it only one Leg which seems to be weak or injured? Or..?


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

I will find a new place to feed the pigeons, but unfortunately many people feed the pigeons there every day. I will file a report though. I actually took photos of the dead pigeons to send in incase this happened again (which it did when I found Calina). 

Thank you so much for giving me locations and offering to help drive Calina and me -- It is very sweet of you!  Hopefully my boyfriend will be able to take me up there, but I'll let you know in advance if not. 

Yes, I was very suspicious of the rescue centers because I sent an email explaining my situation and they said if Calina isn't perfectly okay they will kill her and I cannot have her back. 

I am so relieved to hear that she seems stronger -- she definitely looks much calmer to me! 

It is hard for me to tell if she can put pressure on the leg, but it appears she can put some pressure on it (although I am not sure if that is due to the wrapping someone put on her leg before I found her). 

I am now certain that I am going to take Calina to an avian vet instead of a rescue center. 

You are obviously very knowledgeable, and I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way as I am going to pay what I have to pay, but I was just curious if you had an estimate of the cost for treating Calina. I'm a student, so I just want to prepare incase I have to sell some stuff. 

Thank you so much for helping me out! I really really appreciate it, JAYE!!! 


-------------------------------------------

Hi Phil, 

I would love to help Calina stand, but unfortunately it hurts her if I put any pressure on her body. I believe the person who tried killing her also kicked or punched her body a ton! 

I don't feel anything sticking out of her wing like broken bones, HOWEVER, I'm not sure if this is normal for pigeons or not, but she has no feathers on her body where her wings bend...for around 2 inches on either side. The skin looks like it healed, but it is kinda red, and when I accidentally touched it, she kinda jumped. 
I believe it is only her one leg that is injured. 

Btw, just to mention: I named Calina after my moms feral cat (named Cali) who we took in a few years ago...the vet believed she was thrown out of a fast moving car since when we found her she was not just starving and sick, but she also had messed up legs/bleeding/puss infested paws, but all her ribs were bruised and swollen, and she had a kink in her tail. The vet said her feet would never get better, but even that healed. She is very healthy now and had many similar problems and a similar personality to Calina, so I am very hopeful! 

I will post more photos of Calina from today and yesterday in just a minute. Thank you!!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

The Wing examination?


What is the 'wrapping' on her Leg, and who put it there, and is it still on the Leg?


Avian Vet...it all depends on the Vet.

Exam and mild treatment can range from free to easily $1,200.00, depending on the character and business practices of the Vet, and, most of them are crooks and incompetent with no one being in a position to offer critical oversight for their practices and skill.


Maybe see if you can find any Parrot rescue groups in your area, call them, and see what Vets they can speak well of.


Let the Vet know this is a Wild Pigeon whom you intend to care for through whatever regimen or courses of care are needed.


Some of the very rare 'good' Vets will examine and provide some treatment and or meds if needed, for free, when this is the case.


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] Here is her head (her eyes aren't always like that)








[/URL] Here is a side view in her house. 
I am uploading a picture of what the skin under her wings looks like, as well as a flash photo of her from the front. She is so sweet...I can't wait till she feels better.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Uhhhhh, set her on a Towel, on a Table Top, or on the Floor...so no cage Bars are in the way.


Get a little closer, also, so she fills the Frame.


Does the Leg stick out to the side?

If you are holding her, securely, vertically, do the Legs match? or does the effected Leg stick out to the side?


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you Phil! The wing seems fine (as in no bones sticking out or anything) with me (but I don't know much about birds  ), it just doesn't lay correctly, except for sometimes. 

The wrapped part of her leg seems to be made of a piece of plastic (like from a bag), It looks like someone painted white and pink on the very top of it though. I'm not sure the purpose of this, so I haven't tried really messing with it. 

I don't know who put it there...when I found Calina, she already had it. I was thinking of leaving her there because of it, but the plastic looked a bit old, and Calina looked like she was going to die. I don't think the white and pink stand for anything, since it looks painted on, and I figured that if she had an owner, why would they leave her out there dying? 

I don't have $1200, but I do have $300 right now. My mom just moved so she doesn't have much money right now, but she is very nice and might help me with another $100 or so. My boyfriend might contribute the same amount, although a couple months ago he gave his parents all his money to put down on their house :/ 

The parrot rescue group is a very good idea -- thank you! 
I hope I can find a good vet. 

I'm going to put up the other photos now: 









This is what it looks like under her wings. 
 This is her house and her from a distance. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us This is what she looks like with flash on. 
Thank you!


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't want to move her, because I think she has bruised ribs, as she cries in pain! Otherwise her house would be spotless :/ Are the above photos good enough? And yes, her leg does stick out to the side.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We really do need to see some very clear and close up pictures with proper lighting. Jaye has given you good advice about the options in your area, but good pictures might allow some members here to help. An avian vet IS going to be costly, so be sure to make your case that it is a rescued bird, you are a student, limited funds, yada, yada, yada.

Bless you for helping this bird. I can tell by the one pic of the head and eyes that the bird is not in good shape by any means.

Please do try for the good pics .. borrow a camera if you have to.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. still can't tell about the leg from the pics but the bird is looking better .. eyes are not closing and sunken .. good job on getting it fed and hydrated.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please take the plastic off, and let's see what's under there.

Terry


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Im scared her leg is going to fall off so I might not be able to, but I guess i can try?  Wish me luck! 

And thank you for the suggestions TAWhatley. Do you think 2 or 3 hundred dollars is enough? :/


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi i l c,



Please round up some fine Cuticle Scissors, and, carefully remove the 'plastic' material wrapped on her Leg.


Soft Cloths lightly rolled, then bent into a "U" can provide comfort for a Bird to lay on and in, when having Leg issues.


So, gently, carefully, get the plastic bag material off...and, let us know any further details about the Leg, and, how it laye when no pressure is on it, as say, if you were holding the Bird vertically where both Legs are at rest.



Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

i_love_Calina said:


> Im scared her leg is going to fall off so I might not be able to, but I guess i can try?  Wish me luck!
> 
> And thank you for the suggestions TAWhatley. Do you think 2 or 3 hundred dollars is enough? :/



Find, and call Parrot Rescue Organizations in your area, and ask them if they can recommend an appropriate and friendly Avian Vet.


Remove the plastic...carefully, using small Cuticle Scissors ideally...cutting along on top of the Leg's upper surface, being very careful of any unseen aspects the Leg may have.


Have someone else hold the Bird if need be, to make this easier.


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

The plastic is very tight, and her leg is very limp...I tried taking it off, but it seems like maybe the plastic melted or someone put a lighter to it? It is tied in a very tight nott at the end, and Calina became very frightened and hid her foot under her (by sitting on it). I just noticed that where the white and pink paint is, there is something written on it in black letters...but the writing has worn off. :/ I'm really sorry, but I have to go to bed in a few minutes, and Calina is becoming really nervous since I keep trying to examine her. 

I really appreciate everyones help and I sure hope one day Calina does too. 
Does anyone have any suggestions on ways to help Calina before I can get her to the vet? I play with her with a toy, pet her, and play tv and guitar for her.

Also, I notice that she has a tendency to tilt her head towards me or to stare at me and close her eyes and then slightly open them and stare at me and then go to sleep. 
What does this mean? 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't have anyone else here...but I'll give it a try. :/ Just a sec.


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay I am trying...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It is very possible the Plastic if cutting off circulation to her Leg.


Please, find some very slender Scissors, and, carefully, cut a tiny bit at a time, going along the length of the wrapping, parallel to her Leg.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

For all we know, some street-person had attempted an impromptu 'splint' or stabaliztion of a craked bone or broken Leg, releasing the Bird, figuring over time, the plastic would come off on it's own.


But, regardless, it should be removed to allow several things, among which, is circulation to the Leg, and, an inspection evaluation of the Leg.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

You can wrap her Wings and Body gently in a slender light weight cloth...in such a way as to leave her Legs free to dangle.

Sitting, knees lower than thighs, you can rest her on her back, so her Head is definitely highest, make sure there is a good angle...and, this way, have access to her Legs or Leg, for carefully cutting the Plastic material off, using the Scissors so the cuts are along the lone of her Leg, and not across or at any angle to it.


Save the plastic and post some good close up in focus images of it, also, if you would?


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Im just updating that I am taking the plastic off. She isn't moving and seems to know I am trying to help her. o__o Its strange because the plastic near her leg is painted and has illegible writing...do you think she could have been used for transporting drugs or something? Because I realized it is a plastic bag...and the content part was cut off. :/ Thank you again!


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

UPDATE: i just got the plastic off, but there is a piece of cardboard with odd colors painted on it...I am going to take it off slowly. Thank you!

I got the entire thing off!!! Calina didn't even budge (she's so sweet). I think the cardboard is a part of a lottery ticket, although it is textured very strangely. 
The plastic is definetely from a plastic bag (I thought it might be plastic wrap. Calina's leg looks rather healthy -- I'm relieved, although she still isn't moving it. 

I'm uploading pics now so I'll have them on in around 5 minutes!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Okay...sounds good...

And..?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I am on the edge of my Seat here...


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Phil, I just want to tell you again how grateful I am for how much you are helping me...I would have been too scared to have ever taken off the plastic without you and TAWhatley  
Here is what was wrapping her leg: 



Here is her leg now (although she is still keeping it out to the side: 







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> I am on the edge of my Seat here...


Thanks for bringing some humor to the table -- This step was really nervewracking!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...beats me what was going on with the two kinds of plastic stuff, if someone put it on her Leg, if it got on by accident somehow, or who knows.


Glad it is off now! Good Work!


Does it seem to you that the plastic material had been 'tight' on her leg?

If it was, it may have been constricting Nerve and Blood Flow conditions, causing the Leg to be weak or limp as well as may be painful.


Possibly, if you liked, you could see about inspecting the Leg now, and, feel along it's length between your finger tip pads, and, visually examining it also of course, to see if any signs of injury or swelling.


Does the Leg stick out to the side, compared to the other Leg?

If holding her vertically, securely so her Legs are both free to dangle, do they match in how they are?


Does the effected Leg seem to have any sideways looseness?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

i_love_Calina said:


> Thanks for bringing some humor to the table -- This step was really nervewracking!



Oh!

I was very serious!


I was on-the-edge-of-my-seat!


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Oh!
> 
> I was very serious!
> 
> ...


 

I'm also really glad it is off: She looks happier and I couldn't have done it without your support! 

The plastic material seemed very tight, and Calina (who I have only known for a few days) just sat there while I slowly removed it. 

The leg still sticks out way out to the side, while the other leg she keeps underneath her. 

Again, I don't want to pick her up and dangle her as she really starts crying...but the leg definitely has some sideways looseness.  

I love pigeons, but I have never even petted one before Calina, so I am not sure how to tell if the foot is normal now, but from what I recall, her other foot is a bit lighter in color. 

I have to go to bed now for real. I've spent all weekend trying to help Calina and waking up every hour making sure she was okay, but now I need to sleep for real and study.

The only question I have that hasn't been answered yet (maybe because it is not important) is that underneath her wings on the body, there are no feathers -- just skin. I'm just curious if this is okay. 

I should add: I think she was just having a nightmare since she woke up acting scared and trying to jump away or something, and her leg was stiff still. She fell back asleep and looks happier now tho...

Thank you again. Esp. Phil! 

Celene


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Celene, 


Arrange her Cage to be up high somewhere, elbow height or more.

This will lessen anxiety for her.


Leg may be broken, or, be an old 'Splay Leg', possibly even a break or splay Leg someone was trying to correct, and, she got away...we can figure this out tomorrow.


For now, you did great getting that plastic off! Well done...

Which needed to be done no matter what, and getting it off NOW was the best...and having it off will allow her Leg to enjoy an unimpeded Blood Flow now.


She is pretty young, having left the Nest not very long ago, or at any rate has not been off on her own very long.


Just make sure if picking her up, handling her, that you respect her highly refined and acute sense of balance, and try and understand her need to feel in her terms, that she is being well supported and for her to not feel anxious about being dropped or falling. Birds worry about those things more than we would think!


Nightynight...


Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Anyway, if you could get her just a regular small Bag of Wild Bird Seed...the kind which is mostly the tiny white Seeds, with some others mixed in...not expensive, any Grocery Store usually has it...that would be good. Steer clear of any which has the larger Sunflower Seeds in it, since those are really too large for any 'iffy' or convelescing Pigeon.


Usually they are not very interested in Lentils and Corn, though some like Corn, so, you can always add the smallest size 'Pop Corn' Corn to her Seeds if she does like Corn.


Pop Corn Corn is not 'GMO'...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow...I go to bed early and I miss all the action !!!!

Very good job taking off that plastic...who the heck knows what THAT was all about ? How it got there, what the intention was....(?)

Anyways...generally speaking...avian vet prices around here go:

Physical exam: $60-90

X-ray : $200

Setting and splinting: $100-200 depending on whether vet feels she/he may need to sedate the pigeon or not

Meds : $30-75 depending on how many prescribed.

So, the big thing on a vet visit for an injured leg is this: The vet will feel the leg up and down and do some physical manipulations. They are experienced enough to 'feel' for damage and very often they can actually 'find' where the problem is.
But without a full x-ray in many instances, they are taking an educated guess on how exactly to splint the leg. So _that_ is where your decision will likely come in. They can do the physical exam and splint the leg based on what that reveals...or they can go the whole nine yards and do an x-ray to find precisely what's happening inside. This may result in a more specific splinting/treatment of the injury. But sometimes, it may not. It is always the judgment call and ends up being about a $200 judgment call, at the end of the day.

Wildwood Pet Hospital, Portola Valley was the one I was thinking of...not Castro Valley. Wildwood is very, very reputable.

You could also try For the Birds in SJ, but I dunno if they are a snobby sorta Parrots-Only establishment (I have four Parrots, I love 'em...but some places can be like that)

There is also an Avian Vet in Union City, I think. Here's a search engine, although oddly it brings up nothing in either SF or SJ !

http://www.babybirds.com/vets/index.htm

then there's Matilda's List here (scroll halfway down homepage):

www.pigeonangels.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great job Celene and Phil! Sorry I had to poop out on you two last night but had patients to care for.

I hope you can find a vet who will treat this bird for a reasonable amount of money. Very bizarre about the plastic and cardboard.

Jaye .. thanks for the additional vet info and estimates.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I just saw this thread and sent you a PM with my contact info. I'm in San Jose and know avian vets closer to you. My favorite vet is in Cupertino but it's really easy to get to from here because his office is right off Hwy 85. He charges somewhat less than the prices Jaye gave you. If you tell him you're a college student and need to keep the cost down I'm sure he will give you a break. 

There's a Wildwood Veterinary Hospital here in San Jose too, and they treat birds. (408) 265-8811.

Also For the Birds in San Jose: (408) 255-1739 They're excellent but tend to be pricey. 

I recommend you take her to Cupertino Animal Hospital tomorrow. (408) 252-6380. If I can help in the meantime give me a call. 

-Cathy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, what happened to Celene?



Leg may be an old break, already ossified or in process...may be an old Splay Leg...may be a recent injury...may be a tendon issue...may be tendon or atrophy troubles from the 'plastic' having been 'tight'.


We dunno...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I just saw this thread and sent you a PM with my contact info. I'm in San Jose and know avian vets closer to you. My favorite vet is in Cupertino but it's really easy to get to from here because his office is right off Hwy 85. He charges somewhat less than the prices Jaye gave you. If you tell him you're a college student and need to keep the cost down I'm sure he will give you a break.
> 
> There's a Wildwood Veterinary Hospital here in San Jose too, and they treat birds. (408) 265-8811.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Cathy! Hope Celene comes back soon and sees this additional information.

Terry


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I just saw this thread and sent you a PM with my contact info. I'm in San Jose and know avian vets closer to you. My favorite vet is in Cupertino but it's really easy to get to from here because his office is right off Hwy 85. He charges somewhat less than the prices Jaye gave you. If you tell him you're a college student and need to keep the cost down I'm sure he will give you a break.
> 
> There's a Wildwood Veterinary Hospital here in San Jose too, and they treat birds. (408) 265-8811.
> 
> ...


Wow...I cannot believe I didn't think of PM'ing Cathy before...my mind must'a been on vacation


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jaye said:


> Wow...I cannot believe I didn't think of PM'ing Cathy before...my mind must'a been on vacation


Well twas a holiday weekend!  Not to worry .. you are always here for the birds and their people.

Terry


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Thank you for keeping up with Calina. I really appreciate it, and am sorry if my response isn't the greatest, as I am completely shocked by what I learned.  

Today I had an appointment with the Avian vet recommended to me by Cathy *thank you so much!!* They spoke very highly of you! 

The vet immediately remarked at how young Calina is, and I received a strange look from both the nurse and him when I mentioned that she is wild. Apparently because she is now domestic. The vet said I was doing a great job with her so far, but that her leg can only be fixed through surgery because it had already healed incorrectly even before I had found her. He told me the surgery was pointless though since she will never survive in the wild again and to put her out in the wild was a death sentence. 

So I guess my update is that she isn't wild anymore. From what I understand, she became domestic after only a couple days with me. 

I am gladly going to care for Calina and give her a good life (and me and my boyfriend are going to save up to get her leg fixed just so she can at least use it -- even if just around the house. The surgery is $600-$800), but I am still stunned that she is domestic after so little time. I have noticed that she sits in the front of the cage when she isn't looking out the window and she now chirps whenever I give her food and water...but wow. 

I'm going to buy her a small carrier so I can bring her outside and to classes at least so she isn't too cooped up! I am also going to buy her that PGwear so she can fly around the room. 

I'll make sure to keep up with you guys on pigeons.biz, but boy am I surprised. The cat I named Calina after was abandoned/abused, and it took her a few months to finally trust us, one year to completely physically heal, and over two years to not run to the back of the house and hide if we opened the front door (she thought we were going to throw her out). Now she is really happy though! 

So thank you everyone again for keeping up and helping me out with Calina! Take care!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

You will need to help her by lifting her in ways which allow her to gain strength and muscle mass in the 'good' Leg...do this often, lots of times a day, just lift her up a little so she is putting weight onto the good Leg, and building it up.


She will need to be able to stand and hop on the one leg...to take off, Land, and get around.

Walk her around, holding her from behind, holding her lower Body, and do like when you were a kid with a pretend 'Airplane', sensible maneuvers, but, for her to flap her Wings as if flying...come in for a proper landing, letting her use her good Leg with your support...same with take offs...make up games like this for her Wings to get strong again, and for her one good Leg to get strong.

If she has to rely on her Wings as 'Arms' to move herself around a Cage or Floor or whatever, she will ruin her Wings and be basically doomed.

One Legged Pigeons, or, Pigeons with one 'good' Leg, can manage very wll in an indoor Life...but, sometimes they require these special attentions to be able to do it.

They need to have the one 'Good' Leg, well developed and strong, to do it on their own.


Quality of Life is infiftely better, if they can fly, hope and manage, with one Leg, than to be consigned to a Basket or rolled Cloth, and never fly again.



This is very important.


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> You will need to help her by lifting her in ways which allow her to gain strength and muscle mass in the 'good' Leg...do this often, lots of times a day, just lift her up a little so she is putting weight onto the good Leg, and building it up.
> 
> 
> She will need to be able to stand and hop on the one leg...to take off, Land, and get around.
> ...


Hi Phil, I have been trying to help Calina with this but thank you for the help -- I will give that a try. I take Calina out of her cage so she can hang out, and yesterday she managed to fly from my bed to the top of a lamp! She has also been trying to rely less on her wing as an arm and tries hoping around...Calina is very smart! I took her out today and had her stand on a stuffed animal and walked her around as she flapped her wings...but I will try the airplane maneuver!

Thank you


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh! Very glad to hear...


We do the 'Pretend Airplane' things here for some kinds of Leg issues...( yes, I also do the 'Sound Effects' )...and they really enjoy it ( has to be done so they do feel secure and alright with it of course).


Young ones it is more crucial sometimes to help them get the remaining Leg strong, lifting them to stand on it, moving them along low for them to walk on it and so on, since they had not developed fully yet when having lost or lost use of the other Leg.

Older Pigeons this is seldom necessary...since they are greatly stronger...but, can help them also...too.


Glad she is flying!

This is good...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sure her landings must leave lots to be desired with the bad leg. Hold her up and fly her to the soft bed or maybe an overstuffed chair, so that when she lands, she doesn't crash onto something hard. How is she landing?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, Beds are very good for this sort of training/practice for actual landings or unassisted Landings...good mention there Jay3...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you so much for the wonderful update, Celene! It sounds like you are doing a terrific job with her. I'm not surprised that she has taken to you so quickly. Pigeons have been domesticated at least as long as dogs, since before recorded history, and they are used to living close to people. City pigeons in this country aren't native; they are descendants of domestic pigeons brought here by European settlers. Since Calina was so young when you found her, she has bonded to you. So there is no need to feel even remotely guilty at keeping her captive. 

I do hope you can come visit and meet our pigeons. I have a year-old hen, Cory, who like Calina had a badly splayed leg that couldn't be fixed. She was born here and I hobbled her legs together when I saw her leg start to turn the wrong way but I wasn't able to correct it. I have been able to correct most cases of splayed leg when the chicks were young, but not this time. 

Dr. Kureshi had to fix Cory's leg surgically, probably similar to the procedure he suggested for Calina. Cory's leg still isn't 100% but it's _much _better than it was before she had the surgery. Prior to surgery she couldn't stand or perch and had to drag herself with a wing. Now she can do both, though her bad foot causes her to walk with a limp. Her toes curl under on that foot but she does have some use of the leg and it's properly aligned with her body.

-Cathy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pdpbison said:


> Yes, Beds are very good for this sort of training/practice for actual landings or unassisted Landings...good mention there Jay3...


Thanks Phil. I have a house Pij who had a badly splayed leg when we adopted her. Couldn't stand or fly. I would hold her up and get her to fly. Her landings were terrible at first, as she only had the one leg, and never used it. She would crash land, so I made sure she was over the bed, and as she started to fly a bit better, I would aim her at an overstuffed chair in the living room. I also did exercises with the good leg, as she always had it tucked under her, and I didn't want it to contract in that position. Without the one good leg, I knew she wouldn't be able to get up to take off in flight. So getting it strong, and keeping it from contracting was important. It took a while, but she can fly, and stand, and even walk a little, as she uses the bad leg as a kickstand. They are truly amazing little creatures, who find a way to do the most with what they have. When you see them get this far, it is soooooooo worth the effort.


----------

